# Wheatgrass for sulcata?!



## doctrin13th (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been to a garden section in ACE hardware looking for grass seeds that I can grow. While seed mix was not available, I had a wheat grass seeds pack. 
Is it ok for sulcatas? I searched infos and found out that it's significantly high in protein. 
In Sulcata Station, a web site focusing on sulcata species, recommendation of 75% grass diet and protein is a critical issue. So I'm thinking if wheatgrass will be or won't be a good staple grass.
I bought it anyway; if it turns out to be bad for my sulcata, at least it will be good for me 

One more thing...Sulcata loves succulents (e.g. prickly pear cactus pads). I found pansit pansitan everwhere here in my place. It is good for rheumatism and gout for people. It is very succulent and can be added to salads. Can it be a good food for my sulcata?

Thank you!


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pricky pear cactus is almost as perfect as it get gets for sulcata food (High in calium, fiber, and water) other then grasses, weeds and hay.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 25, 2011)

I've fed both wheatgrass and oatgrass over the summer when weeds and naturally growing grass were sparse in my area. Both are available at organic and farmer's markets here in little pots and I can feed trimmings for a few weeks at a time. Cecil's diet is pretty seasonal. Right now he's almost exclusively eating bermuda grass and weeds, mostly mallow and sowthistle, because that's what's growing in my yard. He doesn't really have a single staple, and I suspect that happens a lot in nature as things grow during different seasons. However, I couldn't find anything indicating that wheatgrass was harmful in any way.

Can't help with your weed. Sorry. 

I did a search on Peperomia Pellucida, and it looks like it has some real beneficial effects as a medication. Believe or not, that makes me leery of feeding it to tortoises because I don't know what physiologic effect it might have. One site said it was diuretic. This causes me some concern that it could dehydrate a tortoise. The good news is that it is a member of the pepper family, and there's a decent chance your tortoise won't like it anyway. Personally, I'd stay away from it as tort food.


----------

